# My new deer rifle



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I decided I needed a good deer rifle for hunting down here. I chose a HOWA and had a Nikon ProStaff 5 scope mounted on it. This gun is in .308, and the scope is a 4.5-18x40.
Here are a couple of pictures now that they got it together for me (it took a couple of weeks for the scope and proper mounts to come in!).















MO


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice............ Happy hunting.........


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a great combination - a little more scope than I like on a hunting rifle, but that's strictly personal preference. Howas are very good rifles, and Nikons are very good scopes. I'd love to see the groups when you sight in. I've considered a similar setup, but with the 20" heavy barrel, and a side-focus Nikon of slightly less magnification. The .308 is a great deer cartridge.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The gun oughta do you. Western Kentucky offers a variety of 'vistas'. You should be able to sight in for a 150 yard zero and shoot POA out to 250. Might be interesting to shoot to a 300 yard target, to find out what you need to do at that range.Your scope makes it possible to get a good look at a deer out that far.

If the above reads like 'expertise', please be sure it ain't. Just guessing mostly.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Cait43 said:


> Nice............ Happy hunting.........


Thanks Cait!



Bisley said:


> It's a great combination - a little more scope than I like on a hunting rifle, but that's strictly personal preference. Howas are very good rifles, and Nikons are very good scopes. I'd love to see the groups when you sight in. I've considered a similar setup, but with the 20" heavy barrel, and a side-focus Nikon of slightly less magnification. The .308 is a great deer cartridge.


I need the magnification because of my old eyes. It will mostly be used on 4.5x. I want to be able to "stretch" this rifle out a bit. I really like the Howas. This one isn't the heavy barrel, but I'm expecting good things from it. I'm sure if I do my job this rifle will perform.



hillman said:


> The gun oughta do you. Western Kentucky offers a variety of 'vistas'. You should be able to sight in for a 150 yard zero and shoot POA out to 250. Might be interesting to shoot to a 300 yard target, to find out what you need to do at that range.Your scope makes it possible to get a good look at a deer out that far.
> 
> If the above reads like 'expertise', please be sure it ain't. Just guessing mostly.


I plan on sighting it in at the 100 yard lane at my range. I also have the BDC reticle so I will be able to see where they lay out up to 400 yards. My range has lanes at 100, 200, 300, and 400 yards. I can't wait to put this on my rest and see what it is capable of.

I'll put up a range report when I get it sighted in.

I'm pumped to do some deer hunting down here this year. I missed the whole season last year and that sucked!

I broke my hip in February and that kind of killed most of my summer so far. No golfing, no kayaking, no bicycling. I can still shoot though!:mrgreen:

MO


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

MoMan said:


> I need the magnification because of my old eyes. It will mostly be used on 4.5x. I want to be able to "stretch" this rifle out a bit. I really like the Howas. This one isn't the heavy barrel, but I'm expecting good things from it. I'm sure if I do my job this rifle will perform.


You will love the side focus for shooting various distances, with your 'old eyes.' It's my favorite feature (for my old eyes).

The heavy barrel (for me) is strictly for range shooting, to allow for several shots before barrel heating starts to 'string' the hits. I find that I spend much more time and ammo at the range, so I cater to that, more so than strictly hunting, which typically expends one or two shots per year. For hunting, your barrel is good, because you just care about the 'cold barrel' shot, anyway, and it's more pleasant to carry, when walking.


----------

